# Your favorite animals?



## Ntwadumela (May 28, 2016)

What are your favorite animals? Mine are:
1.Lion
2.Wolf
3.Leopard
4.Jaguar
5.Kangaroo
6.Tasmanian Tiger
7.Wolverine
8.Falcon
9.Praying Mantis
10.Hedgehog
11.Python
12.Killer Whale
13.Echidna
14. Komodo Dragon


----------



## ulsterscotsman (May 28, 2016)

Mine in no particular order is.
Spider's/Tarantulas 
Dog's 
Chickens 
Ducks
all birds pretty much
sharks
Siamese fighting fish
Paradise fish
Wolves
Pygmy Shrews
Trout
Pike
Bee's
Ants
Frogs
Penguins 
Fuck it I pretty much love all animals, except for wasps/hornets as they can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Shokew (May 28, 2016)

Bees / Butterflies - we owe them, especially bees - for giving us most of the world's (really good sources of) food (through pollination) - and we take them for granted by driving the species down badly.  Seriously, We humans are a stupid bunch...

Cows and Chickens - for also providing us an awesome source of food, as well...

Bats & Cats are all I can think of, after that.


----------



## Bluebird (May 28, 2016)

I'm a big fan of native birds. I've got birdfeeders, bird houses, all the paraphernalia.


----------



## The Fair Lady (May 28, 2016)

I've loved wolves for as long as I can remember. And anything that's a canine, really.

Edit: Also a fan of harp seals and fox bats.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 28, 2016)

R.A.E.L. said:


> I've loved wolves for as long as I can remember. And anything that's a canine, really.


Wolves are the only wild canine I like TBH


----------



## Overcast (May 28, 2016)

I kinda like horses for some reason. They're very beautiful animals.

Followed by dogs, exotic birds, cats, snakes, ect.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 28, 2016)

scorptatious said:


> I kinda like horses for some reason. They're very beautiful animals.
> 
> Followed by dogs, exotic birds, cats, snakes, ect.


Great choices!


----------



## Randy Lahey (May 28, 2016)

I like Great White Sharks.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (May 29, 2016)

Spiders - Their webs are cool, they rarely ever harm humans, they keep all those horrible bugs that ruin our crops and infect us with horrible diseases in check, and yet most people think lowly of them. Massively underrated animal.

I do like the average popular animals like canines, felines and big killing machines, but spiders deserve a special mention.


----------



## Positron (May 29, 2016)

Wild boar.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 29, 2016)

Sperglord Dante said:


> Spiders - Their webs are cool, they rarely ever harm humans, they keep all those horrible bugs that ruin our crops and infect us with horrible diseases in check, and yet most people think lowly of them. Massively underrated animal.
> 
> I do like the average popular animals like canines, felines and big killing machines, but spiders deserve a special mention.


I believe all the people who are scared of spiders or find them icky are just blowing things out of proportion. I actually feel they're a good omen.


----------



## Zeorus (May 29, 2016)

I've been fascinated by great horned owls for a while - they're native to the part of the US I grew up in and a couple of the local falconry people had them along with their hawks and falcons.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 29, 2016)

Zeorus said:


> I've been fascinated by great horned owls for a while - they're native to the part of the US I grew up in and a couple of the local falconry people had them along with their hawks and falcons.


They truly are fascinating birds, as are most owls.


----------



## HG 400 (May 30, 2016)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Mine in no particular order is.
> Spider's/Tarantulas
> Dog's
> Chickens
> ...



lol you don't know how to use apostrophes you faggot


----------



## The Joker (May 30, 2016)

I have to choose? In no particular  order....
1. Blue footed booby  
2. Grey whale
3. Sloths  
4. Asian elephant  
5. Any type of dog
6. Cats

Pretty much any animal except  for monkeys. Fuck those face eating jerks.


----------



## ShavedSheep (May 30, 2016)

Sheep
Alpaca
Llama
Goat
Oxen


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 30, 2016)

The Joker said:


> I have to choose? In no particular  order....
> 1. Blue footed booby
> 2. Grey whale
> 3. Sloths
> ...


Great choices! However, monkeys still share some of our DNA 


ShavedSheep said:


> Sheep
> Alpaca
> Llama
> Goat
> Oxen


Great list. I honestly predicted you'd choose varieties of ungulates


----------



## koeeoaddi (May 31, 2016)

Tigers, river otters, and horses


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (May 31, 2016)

House cats, big cats, dogs, raccoon, lemurs, possums, but I like all animals.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 31, 2016)

All the animals. Because if you cook them right they're all delicious.

Actual answer:

1.Cats

2.Corvids

3.Weasels


----------



## Overcast (May 31, 2016)

Zeorus said:


> I've been fascinated by great horned owls for a while - they're native to the part of the US I grew up in and a couple of the local falconry people had them along with their hawks and falcons.



I forgot to mention Owls.

Friggen love them.


----------



## HypeBeast (May 31, 2016)

I like pretty much all animals. Cats and orcas are probably up there.

Large apes are kinda creepy, and fuck baboons.

edit:

this whale is great too


----------



## Coldgrip (May 31, 2016)

scorptatious said:


> I forgot to mention Owls.
> 
> Friggen love them.


Everyone is fond of owls.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 31, 2016)

Rabbits. And dogs


----------



## Overcast (May 31, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> Everyone is fond of owls.



Even mice?


----------



## Coldgrip (May 31, 2016)

scorptatious said:


> Even mice?


Except mice. And shrews, and Simon Cowell.


----------



## The Dude (May 31, 2016)

Dogs
Wolves
Siberian Tigers
Lions
Cougars
Foxes
Kodiak Bears
Polar Bears
Grizzly Bears
Brown Bears
Horses
Rhinos
Owls
Eagles
Hawks
Jackals
Hammerhead Sharks


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 31, 2016)

I really like Secretary Birds. Mythlogically its the griffin or the hippogriff (which is a literal joke, because griffins eat horses)


----------



## Cosmos (May 31, 2016)

I love all animals! No, seriously. I love everything with four legs or less (and fins, too). I've always been _very_ passionate about animals. I feel like I'm rather good with them, too; most animals I meet like me (excluding wild animals who run away on sight, of course). I've always wanted to have a job working with animals but I just don't know how to get there.

Also, I say "four legs or less" because fuck insects/arachnids/anything else with too damn many appendages.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 1, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> I love all animals! No, seriously. I love everything with four legs or less (and fins, too). I've always been _very_ passionate about animals. I feel like I'm rather good with them, too; most animals I meet like me (excluding wild animals who run away on sight, of course). I've always wanted to have a job working with animals but I just don't know how to get there.
> 
> Also, I say "four legs or less" because fuck insects/arachnids/anything else with too damn many appendages.


I guess this means you don't like every animal


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 1, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> I guess this means you don't like every animal



Only the vertebrates I guess, haha.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm rather fond of people.  They're interesting critters.

They can and will eat absolutely anything, they can adapt to any environment even when it benefits them in little to no way to do so, they climb to the tallest peaks and dive to the deepest depths just to poke around for curiousity's sake, and they're terribly fond of making new and exciting imaginary friends as an excuse to launch globe-spanning wars against one another.

They'll even band together in an effort to create a monumental, interconnecting infrastructure containing any and all information ever gathered, gleaned or theorized--a compendium of all known knowledge that they can carry in the palm of their hand--and spend their entire day perusing that infinite font of information for pictures of cats or unusual, pudgy specimens of their own species to poke fun at for wearing flesh-coloured Yoga pants in the supermarket, or filling their homes with small, plastic bricks.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 1, 2016)

In no particular order:

Rabbits
Dogs
Cats
Horses


----------



## GV 998 (Jun 3, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> Everyone is fond of owls.



Even though they're not what they seem?

-Cats (all kinds)
-Sharks
-Owls
-Scorpions
-Cephalopods (squids, octopi)

...huh.. All my favorite animals are predators


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 3, 2016)

Galvatron said:


> ...huh.. All my favorite animals are predators



Predators are smarter.  They have to be.  Humans tend to sympathize more with animals that are more like us.


----------



## Bokrug's Basement (Jun 3, 2016)

Most animals are interesting, even if only at an observational level.

Not a fan of dogs, though.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 3, 2016)

goats are goat


----------



## Zeorus (Jun 3, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> Everyone is fond of owls.





Galvatron said:


> Even though they're not what they seem?





Spoiler: without chemicals, he points


----------



## Witlich (Jun 23, 2016)

Too many to list off the top of my head. Let's just say I like most of them.


----------



## trip2themoon (Jun 23, 2016)

Bunnies because they are the best thing ever.


----------



## SpacePanther (Jun 23, 2016)

Cats/big cats, foxes, literally any dog, dolphins, horses and I really like moths. Dunno why, always have.


----------



## Night Terror (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## WW 635 (Jun 23, 2016)

1. Cats (big and small)
2. Dogs (not the small ones)
3. Dolphins (because they are raging assholes)
4. Spiders (only if they're multi-coloured and non-bitey)


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 23, 2016)

The wolverine is my favourite animal of all time.


----------



## friedshrimp (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm gonna be predictable and be all dogs, cats, wolves, elephants, turtles, bees, all types of birds...Racoons and ferrets are cool too.

But bunnies are the number 1. i just can't get enough of them.


----------



## c-no (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks to this forum, the Kiwi became my favorite animal.

Some long time animals though:
Dogs and reptiles such as lizards and turtles.


----------



## Frenda (Jun 24, 2016)

i like cats, reptiles and birds.

more specifically,
domestic cat: abyssinians
big cat: lions
reptile: crocodile skinks
bird: burrowing owls, vultures


----------



## Mapache (Jun 26, 2016)

Even though if I saw one in the wild I'd run, raccoons are among the cuter woodland animals.  
They're like panda/cats, if they were a thing. If they were domesticated I wouldn't hesitate to keep one as a pet.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 26, 2016)

Dragonmatsuko said:


> Even though if I saw one in the wild I'd run, raccoons are among the cuter woodland animals.
> They're like panda/cats, if they were a thing. If they were domesticated I wouldn't hesitate to keep one as a pet.



They are also afraid of practically fucking nothing and will rip apart dogs four times their size.  They're not to be trifled with.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Spelling Bee (Jun 26, 2016)

Spoiler: Your standard-issue bees

















Spoiler: Bumbly bees

















Spoiler: Bees from the land down under





















Spoiler: Fashionable bees








https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ca/65/71/ca65711f420b9c92130e2444f20f4ec1.jpg









Spoiler: Bees that evolved to literally cuck the nests of other bees





















Spoiler: Bees with anger issues













Spoiler: Slow-in-the-mind bees













Spoiler: Not bees, but they do try


















Spoiler: Honorary Bees



https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/f5/65/93/f565935bcf5d89a11d261af1db9bfc0c.jpg


----------



## Mapache (Jun 26, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> They are also afraid of practically fucking nothing and will rip apart dogs four times their size.  They're not to be trifled with.


They're essentially miniature bears, like if someone somehow shrunk a grizzly bear to cat size, colored its fur grey and gave it a facemask that would essentially be a raccoon. They think like them, act like them, basically are them except smaller and cuter basically don't do anything to a raccoon you wouldn't do to say a black bear or grizzly bear.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 26, 2016)

Dragonmatsuko said:


> They're essentially miniature bears, like if someone somehow shrunk a grizzly bear to cat size, colored its fur grey and gave it a facemask that would essentially be a raccoon. They think like them, act like them, basically are them except smaller and cuter basically don't do anything to a raccoon you wouldn't do to say a black bear or grizzly bear.


They are actually related, not in the same genus but still related nontheless. They share the same suborder of "Caniformia", meaning both are closer to the dog family than the cat family.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 26, 2016)

Dragonmatsuko said:


> Even though if I saw one in the wild I'd run, raccoons are among the cuter woodland animals.
> They're like panda/cats, if they were a thing. If they were domesticated I wouldn't hesitate to keep one as a pet.


I know a few that did.  There's always someone with a taste for the exotic.

EDIT: Just wanted to leave this here since I just dig this!


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 26, 2016)

I love birds the most and prefer large dog breeds. My parents consider mantises my "spirit animal" because they saw an unusual number of them the night I was born.

Best dog: Irish Wolfhound 
Best cat: Lykoi (they look like little werewolves)
Best native bird: Mourning Dove (love their call)
Best exotic bird: Lorikeet
Best all-around bug: Cicada
Best collectivist bug: Bees
Best reptile: Gecko
Best amphibian: Axolotl


----------



## Lensherr (Jun 26, 2016)

Dogs (in particular Boykin Spaniels and Mini and Regular Australian Shepherds)



Spoiler

















Asian Small-Clawed Otters



Spoiler











Meerkats



Spoiler











Sharks



Spoiler











Chimps



Spoiler


----------



## AA 102 (Jun 28, 2016)

Mountain Lions
Eagles
Mongoose (Mongeese?)
Elephants 
Servals


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jun 28, 2016)

Right now I'm geeking over the polar bears at the zoo. I was at the zoo before opening hours for work, so I got to see and visit the animals before the public. 

The polar bears were very interactive and showed off for me. I have never been so giddy about an apex predator running up to me. 

The new Arctic Fox was cool too. He skipped around and made barky sounds at me.


----------



## on a serious note (Jun 28, 2016)

Bonobos, lemurs and gibbons

Also tardigrades ("water bears")


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 30, 2016)

I quite like Bearded Vultures (Lammergeier). They're basically dragon birds who feast on bones.


----------



## Clockwork Dragon (Jun 30, 2016)

Ferrets and cats. Ferrets will poop in any given corner, but their adorableness makes up for it. They are probably the most endearing pets I've ever had. And cats are cats, so.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jul 3, 2016)

1.Foxes.
2. Owls.
3. Octopuses.
4. Rabbits.
5. Horses.
6. Welsh

Basically, exempting Octopuses, anything you might find on a proper English farm.


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 6, 2016)

My absolute favorite animal are deer, but I'm also pretty fond of chameleons, bears, and dogs.


----------



## ERROR_ENTRY (Jul 6, 2016)

Always been pandas
Awww


----------



## NQ 952 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dogs. Specifically the 800 kind of mix mutts. Dumb as hell, but loyal and will love you to the end of time, or until the food runs out


----------



## Ebola (Jul 8, 2016)

Crows: smarter than most cows for sure. Also, corvids like crows are knowing for holding grudges against animals and people, and trolling for the sake of lulz. 

If I ever see a baby crow near my house, I'm totally snatching it.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Jul 8, 2016)

Anything that flies is cool as fuck, evolution made humanity boring.

Cats of all kind are also cool, I can respect their natural instinct to stalk and ambush things silently.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jul 8, 2016)

Bears. Grizzly bears. Polar bears. Water bears. Teddy bears.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Jul 10, 2016)

1. Barn owls
2. Owls, in general
3. Clouded leopards
4. Ferrets
5. Smilodons
6. Orcas
7. Jackals
8. Reindeer


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 9, 2017)

land: cats or dogs
sea: the dolphin or octopus
sky: bald eagle, crow, or parrot

If I had to pick a single one, maybe the bald eagle because freedom.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 9, 2017)

I fucking love cuttlefish


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 9, 2017)

Honestly Ocean Sunfishes are shaped like friends





So are kiwi birds






And Tigers


----------



## shoebill (Mar 14, 2017)

Goat


----------



## conidia'95 (Mar 15, 2017)

cockroaches because they can survive nuclear radiation eat glue and paint and their exoskeleton collapses to prevent them fruum being crushed


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 15, 2017)

I love all sorts of animals that I honestly can't decide, though if it's a feline, that'll typically be somewhere near my top favorite. But sea creatures in particular fascinate me that I go out of my way to study up on ocean life. I have noticed during my readings that my favorites are cephalopods to the point when I went to a newly-opened aquarium, I was legitimately disappointed the octopus hadn't yet been accustomed. They had several nautilus, though, and I could watch them all day long if I was able to. Shame they didn't have cuttlefish.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Mar 15, 2017)

1.Cats
2.Chickens
3.Jumping spiders
(many-legged cats!)
4.Owls
5. Rays (sting-y sea pancakes)


----------



## Ravenor (Mar 15, 2017)

1) Dog's.
2) Pheasants.
3) Red Deer.
4) Squid. 
5) Fish, particularly anything in the Percidae family.


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Mar 15, 2017)

Wolves because they are honorable and never attack people unless backed into a corner. They are in harmony with nature and are endangered because evil humans are machine-gunning them from helicopters. They are 100x smarter than dogs and if the world were just, they would have inherited the earth instead of humans. *HOWL*

Okay, seriously.

1. Housecats
2. Wolves (No wolfaboo. Although people project personalities onto all animals, I think it's disrespectful to the animal to go too far and deny aspects of them, including the fact that they can be dangerous.)
3. Foxes
4. Big cats.


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 15, 2017)

1. Cats
2. Snakes
3. Dogs
4. Wolves
5. Parakeets


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 15, 2017)

1. Dogs and whatnot.
2. Red pandas are cute as fuck
3. Ferrets. Never handled one or been around them but since childhood I've thought a pet ferret would be cool
4. Snakes and lizards.
5. Almost all animals really.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Mar 15, 2017)

To be honest I find all animals are fascinating. However, if I would have to chose a few they would be:

1: Raptors or birds of prey (Owl, Falcon, Eagle)
2: Dogs
3: Insects (Ants, dragonflies, etc.)
4: Bats
5: And chicken... Delicious, mouth watering chicken Mmmm...


----------



## Foltest (Mar 15, 2017)

1. dogs.
2. Rhino.
3.Whalrus.


----------



## Bugaboo (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm a big fan of arthropods in general, especially spiders.
Other than the bug master race I don't play favorites with animals, they all good


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm kind of nuts about birds.  What bicycles are to Phil, birds are to me.  Someday I'd like to go on a bird watching tour of North America, slogging through swamps in khaki shorts, writing humiliatingly gushy poetry about each new bird species I could include in my scrapbook.  

1. African Greys.  Because they're African Greys.  
2. Lovebirds.  Quite possibly the most benevolent creature of them all.
3. Cockatiels.  They're like shy toddlers with Pikachu cheeks.  
4. Kea. I would like to build a house near them, leave the windows open all the time, and just fill it full of things for them to tear up in their fits of insatiable curiosity.
5. Budgies. They're like thermonuclear balls of personality.
6. Quaker Parrots. They're so hardy, and indicated by their beards. Once one gets to know you, it'll even throw its head back and fluff up its beard at you.  
7. Myna birds.  Because of their incredible vocalizations.  
8. Caiques.  Oh my God, they hop.  
9. Crows.  They're so brilliant and cool.  Just look at 'em.  Standing there being all brilliant and cool.
10. Grackles.  I've spent many an hour observing their complex social behavior in parking lots.  Most folks think of them as a nuisance, but I think they're interesting.  And they make really interesting calls at morning and dusk, too.

I'm also a fan of every kind of turtle, tortoise and terrapin.  

:autism:


----------



## Muttnik (Mar 19, 2017)

Wolves
Big wild cats (Lions/tigers/etc)
Pine Martens
Hyenas
Owls
Regular dogs n' cats of course

....honestly all animals are cool with me. As long as they're not psychotic apes that throw their own shit.


----------



## Pigeon On A Stick (Mar 31, 2017)

Goats
Horseshoe Crabs
Pigeons
Ferrets
Garden Snail
Bunny Slug
In that order.


----------



## Yamyam (Mar 31, 2017)

Dogs
Birds
Big cats like lions and such
Pandas


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Apr 2, 2017)

1. Foxes
2. Snakes
3. Owls


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Apr 9, 2017)

1. Frogs and toads
2. Various reptiles big and small - alligators, bearded dragons, whatever.
3. Cats, especially black ones
4. Owls

>inb4 seekritly a witch


----------



## Mason Verger (Apr 9, 2017)

Werewolves.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 9, 2017)

1. Sloth.
2. Sloth.
3. Sloth.
4. Sloth.
5. Sloth.
6. Sloth.
7. Sloth.
8. Sloth.
9. Sloth.
10. Ferret.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 9, 2017)

domesticated rats are so goddamn adorable


----------



## Infidel (Apr 9, 2017)

I can only adore the most haram of all animals. 





oink oink motherfuckers


----------



## Pandinus Imperator (Apr 9, 2017)

take a guess


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 9, 2017)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/42/1a/67/421a67954bd069343d2e994ee19e7700.jpg


----------



## drain (Apr 9, 2017)

Cats and birds.
I like all animals, but I have a soft spot for these.


----------



## Kurisu-chan (Apr 9, 2017)

In no particular order, my favorites are

Red pandas
Axolotls
Leopard geckos
Whale sharks
Sugar gliders
Ferrets
Otters

I love all animals though, I can't think of any that I don't like.


----------



## admiral (Apr 9, 2017)

Spoiler: big picture










My Gran took me to the zoo once and we saw the maned wolves, she said they were like long-legged foxes.


----------



## lixinho-chan (Apr 12, 2017)

Brazilian animals are my favs, such as:


Tatu-bola - So cute. that's the animal Fuleco(2014 world cup's official mascot) was based on.
Tamanduá-bandeira - It has 60cm long tongues, used mainly to reach ants inside anthills or catch other insects. It eats 30.000 insects per day on average!
Capivara - These guys are chill as fuck, and also are the biggest rodents on the planet.
Anta - The pokémon Drowzee is inspired by this animal. It has nocturnal and lonely habits. Feels. Fun fact: here in Brazil, if someone's dumb or did something dumb, you can call them "anta". It really doesn't make much sense, antas are pretty smart actually.
Boto cor-de-rosa - It's friendly, kinda like a dolphin and usually pink/pink-ish. It swims on the Amazon river. Legend has it, boto, in certain festivities, would turn into a handsome, sweet talking young man dressed head to toe in white, attend celebrations in villages and dance all night long with the most beautiful girls. He'd have to use a hat, though, in order to hide a hole in his head(that's how the actual botos breathe)
wew that was a lot. honorable mentions: Arara azul, Peixe-boi e Lobo-guará(the one admiral posted above!)


----------



## IAmSad (Apr 15, 2017)

dogs, bears, vultures, big cats, and whales are pretty cool


----------



## Woodcutting bot (Apr 15, 2017)

I like crows even though they're basically flying rats. They show incredible intelligence and sometimes playful behaviour 



Ted_Breakfast said:


> 7. Myna birds.  Because of their incredible vocalizations.



You'd love lyre birds


----------



## Un Platano (Apr 15, 2017)

Sea otters are the best thing on this side of the Pacific


----------



## DumbDosh (Apr 17, 2017)

Green Tree Python, these guys are cute and nonvenomous.


----------



## Weevil (Apr 17, 2017)

Order caudata (newts & salamanders). Loved learning about them (starting from genus ambystoma, particularly the spotted salamander in the picture.) from childhood. I keep and raise them as a hobby, really interesting animals most people don't seem to know a whole lot about. I have a vested scientific interest in them, so I could easily go on. Bottom line is, cool, intelligent, variable, beautiful. (Photo is mine)


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Apr 17, 2017)

Curt Sibling said:


> 1. Sloth.
> 2. Sloth.
> 3. Sloth.
> 4. Sloth.
> ...



@FramerGirl420


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

I legitimately like gorillas and think they're one of the world's most wonderful animals.  I never found Harambe memes funny because I was actually kind of sad when they put him down.

I also find great whites pretty cool.  Seems every few years we learn something completely new about them.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Apr 21, 2017)

Sea Turtles. Anytime I visit the aquarium I could spend hours just watching them.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm not sure what kind of animals I like.


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 22, 2017)

chinchillas are the purest animal on earth






so round and pure


----------



## BaissaTheSinger (Apr 22, 2017)

I love all animals, but I adore the crow (and other corvids) the most. Not only are they really intelligent for birds, but I've read that they're kind as well. They visit their aging parents and help them raise their young as well. They also help crippled crows and will bring objects to people who feed them as barter. I even read a story about a crow who brought apples to a corn field in exchange for corn.

I also like sheep and hyenas, but that's because I think sheep are cute and hyenas are cool.

I hate dolphins, though. Mainly the male dolphins because they're intelligent, yet assholes. They'll kill their own young just so they can mate again, attack and kill porpoises for the fun of it, kill baby sharks, and use puffer fish to get high.

I also hate wasps/hornets/yellow jackets for obvious reasons. Also stink bugs because they're annoying.


----------



## Jason Genova (Apr 22, 2017)

dogs > other animals > stale piss > humans


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 22, 2017)

Angelfish, boxer dogs, chihuahuas and Jack Russell Terriers. Also polar bears.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Apr 24, 2017)

Cats are number one for me, but I generally like all animals that are capable of affection and don't want to kill me. Not a big fan of ticks though.


----------



## StillGullible (Apr 24, 2017)

My main favorite is goats. They just want to have a good time and make funny noises.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 25, 2017)

The Lizard Queen said:


> I'm not sure what kind of animals I like.


You sure it isn't some sort of reptile?


----------



## LoneCasshew (Apr 25, 2017)

Cats are best.
Their sense of independence and nimbleness on their feet put them above the rest.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Apr 25, 2017)

BaissaTheSinger said:


> I love all animals, but I adore the crow (and other corvids) the most. Not only are they really intelligent for birds, but I've read that they're kind as well. They visit their aging parents and help them raise their young as well. They also help crippled crows and will bring objects to people who feed them as barter. I even read a story about a crow who brought apples to a corn field in exchange for corn.


Crows are great, there is a crow that lives near my house which sometimes hides a branch in a gutter and takes it out to poke it in places it can't reach with spider webs so it can eat the insects.


----------



## Erida (Apr 25, 2017)

I used to visit an animal sanctuary every year on a family holiday. There was a black goat with awesome curled horns who was kind of a bitch to the younger kids, gently butting them away. He'd lie down next to me for head scritches though. One year we went and he wasn't there anymore  RIP Metal Goat


----------



## Staffy (Apr 25, 2017)

Rodents in general.


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 18, 2017)

My close-up, intimate favorite will always be cats, but my view-from-a-distance favorite have always been ants. They are simply fascinating and I've killed so much boredom while being wherever just finding an ant hill to watch.
Does anyone even get that they're basically the most perfect Nazis ever? They are in perfect uniform collaboration, act as a single unit, and kill everything that isn't them.


----------



## AnOminous (May 18, 2017)

Pickle Inspector said:


> Crows are great, there is a crow that lives near my house which sometimes hides a branch in a gutter and takes it out to poke it in places it can't reach with spider webs so it can eat the insects.



Corvids are the only birds I don't hate.


----------



## Cake Farts (May 18, 2017)

Sharks because sharks are fucking cool



Spoiler: Full length shark dissection documentary


----------



## Predator_Too (May 21, 2017)

Utahraptors are awesome.


----------



## Sable (May 21, 2017)

I like magpies even though they're fucking everywhere for some reason.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jun 9, 2017)

Spoiler









 The frog is my favorite


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jun 9, 2017)

Rats, black bears, badgers, vultures, corvids, seagulls, foxes, cheetahs, hyenas, goats, caribou, snakes, wolverines, shrimp, and the armodillo lizard





The hyena will probably always be my top favorite.


----------



## Captain Toad (Jun 10, 2017)

I love the blue-ringed octopus. So beautiful!


----------



## pozilei (Jun 11, 2017)

Pickle Inspector said:


> Crows are great, there is a crow that lives near my house which sometimes hides a branch in a gutter and takes it out to poke it in places it can't reach with spider webs so it can eat the insects.


Crows are fascinating. There've been studies and apparently they're able to recognize people (who've harmed them or been nice to them) and I can believe it. I've been feeding one for weeks and it is a lot less skittish than it was when I first started and it's still scared and suspicious if someone else tries to feed it (context: I throw nuts at it from my window, it flies off when someone else throws them but sticks around and waits for more when I do it)

I also watched crows drop walnuts from a great height to crack them. They really are smart animals.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 7, 2017)

Pigs.
Moths.
Toads.
Bear.
Kiwis.
Octopuses.
Snakes.
Lizards.
Sharks.
Dogs.
Butterfly.
Jellyfish.
Bison.
Goats.
Lamb.
Bats.
Lynx.
Deer.
All fish.
Armadillos.
Black people.
And probably a couple more.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 7, 2017)

Ducks are just lovable little goofballs.
  
Also Chickens are horribly underrated creatures that make amazing lovable pets.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 7, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Ducks are just lovable little goofballs.
> View attachment 329196 View attachment 329217
> Also Chickens are horribly underrated creatures that make amazing lovable pets.
> View attachment 329203 View attachment 329204 View attachment 329205 View attachment 329206 View attachment 329213 View attachment 329216


My family raised chickens for eggs.

EDIT: Nowadays they'd be forbidding us to do it given we live within city limits and livestock probably needs a permit or whatever. Neighbors certainly had to put up with the smell.


----------



## Dane (Dec 7, 2017)

Cuttlefish.

Marine Biology was always kind of a hobby for me, I love reading about fish and all that gay shit.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 7, 2017)

Dane said:


> fish and all that gay shit.


You like fish sticks?


----------



## QB 290 (Dec 8, 2017)

Spoiler: The  Eurasian Jay








Suprisingly smart, they can remember the location of birdfeeders, can use sticks and rocks to help get food, Mimics its predetors calls to scare away potential rivals for food and even fight back against birds of prey using dog-fighting manoeuvres.
Not a bird to be fucked with.

Edit: They're part of the crow family, which explains the smarts


----------



## trip2themoon (Dec 8, 2017)

Jace E. Denton said:


> Anything that flies is cool as fuck, evolution made humanity boring.




Everything but bluebottles. Bluebottles are just yuck.


----------



## HY 140 (Dec 8, 2017)

Indian Ringnecks are cute af, they also have the cutest talking voices

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_7_lfYElnA&t=258s


----------



## Gordon Cole (Dec 9, 2017)

My favorite animals in order are: owls, octopi, dogs, wolves, horses and lemurs.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Dec 9, 2017)

I like all of them, really, with the exception of reptiles. I once tried to keep an alligator lizard I caught as a pet, but I had to let him go because all he did was glare at me and the vibes were all about how he would devour me if only he were bigger or I were smaller. Creepy thing. Amphibians are okay, though.

*eta - My top 3 are cats, birds, and horses.


----------



## autista (Dec 9, 2017)

cats, dogs, black bears, otters, big cats


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 9, 2017)

Mostly just love all of them but horses, cats and squirrels are my favorites. Last spring I found some abandoned baby squirrels and my heart exploded. I tried to help them find their mom but they were too young and dumb so I brought them to a wildlife sanctuary. I hope they aren't dead


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 9, 2017)

I love tigers, I got to hold a baby one at the zoo once.


----------



## Hiragana (Dec 9, 2017)

Quite fond of Spiders, they eat all the other nasty gribblies and usually stay to their walls.


----------

